# Introducing Animal Trust - the first not-for-profit veterinary practice in the UK ope



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Please cross post!!!!!!!!!

Introducing Animal Trust - the first not-for-profit veterinary practice in the UK open to ALL animals!

We're very proud that our own Vickylizzy is involved in running this and we would really love it if you could support her and the Animal Trust.

'The Animal Trust believes every animal should have access to professional veterinary care as soon as they become ill.

That's why we don't charge consultation fees, we're open 7 days a week and offer our own emergency service at our practice in Bolton.

We''re here 100% for the benefit of animals rather than making money.'

Please 'like' them on Facebook: Animal Trust - Non-profit organisation - Bolton | Facebook and visit their website here: Animal Trust

With your support they hope to really make a difference to the lives of animals.

Vaccination Offer: VACCINATE AND FLEA TREAT YOUR PET FOR JUST £15! Please see their website at Animal Trust for more details or from Tuesday 10th April you can call 01204 527474 or e-mail [email protected] to make an appointment.

They can be found at:

Animal Trust Veterinary Surgery, Bolton
96 Castle Street
Bolton
BL2 1JL

Animal Trust

Tel: 01204 527474
E-mail: [email protected]

Many thanks for reading this.

Best wishes,

Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

